# Sticky  Stud Classified Requirements - Updated



## Vicky Trainor

Please only post one ad for your stud dog.

*Only one ad for a stud dog is permissible.* The ads in the Classified - Stud Service (wanted or for stud) forum are in chronological order as the ads are posted and remain in that order as they are non-bumpable. All ads may be edited by the advertiser an unlimited number of times. If a change of the title of an ad is needed, please send a PM to Vicky Trainor, Super Moderator, giving the old title and what you would like the new title to be.

You may not delete your own ad. *Duplication of any stud ad will be grounds for ad deletion and/or RTF account deactivation.*

Please include the State abbreviation where the stud dog may be located as well as the abbreviation for the specific breed for the stud. You will need to remember to do this as you are first making up the title for your ad.

Examples:

LR - Labrador Retriever
GR - Golden Retriever
CBR - Chesapeake Bay Retriever
FCR - Flat Coat Retriever
NSDTR - Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever


Thanks for your cooperation. We hope you find the RTF classifieds to be of benefit!

- Chris


----------



## Valerie Walker

Just starting to enjoy your site, as I have more time. I have a question regarding stud dogs. I have frozen semen available. Do you have a section for that, or is it listed under stud dogs in general? Thanks


----------

